# Release Notes for iCUE 4.32.129



## CORSAIR_Marcus (Dienstag um 07:22)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.

*Version 4.32.129

Software Enhancements*


iCUE Murals is now supported in iCUE for macOS
Optimized the layout for all Nanoleaf devices in iCUE Murals
Devices stacked on top of one another in iCUE Murals will now have some transparency for better visibility
Resolved an issue with Macros and Text Actions when used as second assignments
Resolved text overlapping issues with certain languages
Battery Status widgets can now be properly renamed
Resolved the Type Lighting issue with Lighting Link when used with LS100 and LT100 devices
*HID Product Enhancements*

Dark Core RGB / SE will no longer crash the software after a firmware update

*DIY Product Enhancements*


Made further improvements for the DDR5 detection on AMD platforms that uses Intel thunderbolt drivers – the delay for device detection has been drastically shortened compared to the previous version of ICUE
Resolved a rare issue with Elite LCD Image Image/Gif customization that sometimes causes iCUE to crash


----------

